# H20-600: 0x407E - Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

H20-600/[strike]H21-100/H21-200[/strike]: 0x407E
Staggered release began 7/9/08.

Release notes for H20-600:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=132756

[strike]Release notes for H21-100 and H21-200:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133268[/strike]

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants.

All off-topic posts will be deleted.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

H20-600 : 0x407E

Unit intermittently will turn off on it's own. Probably happens less then 1/week. Started a few CEs ago. I leave my unit on 24/7 on a bedroom dresser. First time since this update was on 7/14/2008.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Note, this is now a combined thread for all receivers with 0x407E. Please note your full model number when posting (e.g. H20-600.)


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm seeing video stoppage randomly on MPEG4 channels (H20-600) - TBS, FOX, even CNBC a minute ago. Am I alone here? Audio keeps going, but picture just drops out. Menus, et al still work fine, just no video. Can go to another channel and come back to same channel, picture works for a bit and then boom, stops again.


----------



## Spring Rubber (Dec 9, 2006)

saryon said:


> I'm seeing video stoppage randomly on MPEG4 channels (H20-600) - TBS, FOX, even CNBC a minute ago. Am I alone here? Audio keeps going, but picture just drops out. Menus, et al still work fine, just no video. Can go to another channel and come back to same channel, picture works for a bit and then boom, stops again.


I saw this happen early this morning after receiving the update the morning before, but I remember seeing this before the update during the past week, plus the outage this morning was coupled with a "technical difficulties" screen from D*. I think D* may be having signal issues with the MPEG4 channels or something. Then again, this might be completely unrelated to what you're experiencing.

On another note, Is there a reason that my H20-600 already received this update but my H21-200 has not? Is the authorization being pushed on separate schedules or something?


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

Spring Rubber said:


> I saw this happen early this morning after receiving the update the morning before, but I remember seeing this before the update during the past week, plus the outage this morning was coupled with a "technical difficulties" screen from D*. I think D* may be having signal issues with the MPEG4 channels or something. Then again, this might be completely unrelated to what you're experiencing.
> 
> On another note, Is there a reason that my H20-600 already received this update but my H21-200 has not? Is the authorization being pushed on separate schedules or something?


Have intermittent MPEG4 HD signal breakups that seem to have started last Friday evening always between 8 and 9 pm...last two days used the fan blowing air method into my H20-600 and that made the breakup less in duration. Another method I've tried is running the Signal Test/Signal Meters having Transponder 1 or 2 off the 103B. Strange this started recently and yes I got the same 0407E upgrade


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

Just to clarify, I'm not having pixelation issues. The screen will just freeze in place and eventually go black. Audio is unaffected. Menus are unaffected. My HR20 works fine on the same channels, and watching the SD version of the same channels doesn't affect this. It'll be interesting to see how this all shakes out. h20-600


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, spoke too soon. This morning it started massive (1/2 screen) pixelation and then dropped to black screen. Menu resets and then a power off for 5min didn't help so finally did a RBR. It appears to have gotten the point now as I haven't seen it since the RBR, but time will tell. h20-600


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I know it's annoying, but please post your model number in every post, even if you're continuing an issue you've already posted.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

SWMLine: H20-600 : 0x407E

Both my H20-600's got 407E early Thursday morning (07/17). Since then I'm back to getting issues I originally had when I first installed the SWM LNB using the then current national release such as:

*Tune to a channel directly or with the previous button and the screen is black with no audio.

*Tune to a channel directly or with the previous button and the screen is black with no audio as well as get a message that the channel has not been purchased even though its something like TNT.

*This morning when I tuned to ESPN2 and I got a blue screen that said the PPV show had ended even though I was tuned to channel 209 (new issue, never saw this happen before).

Firmware: Prior to this national release I still had CE:11:01 - 0x406C on both boxes because I missed the last CE before the national release. On 406C everything worked perfectly and I never had any SWM related issues.

Whatever the national release firmware would have been back in April is the last time I had these types of issues.


----------



## rorkin (Dec 9, 2006)

H20-600 twice today it just lost signal and went to searching for signal 771

RBR restored.. Did not happen on the h20 -100.. No rain clear sky jist hot


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, spoke too soon - continual, trivially repeatable video stoppage on any MPEG4 channel. HDMI or componant, no difference. RBR did not do anything to fix it as I thought it might have. H20-600.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

fratwell said:


> Have intermittent MPEG4 HD signal breakups that seem to have started last Friday evening always between 8 and 9 pm...last two days used the fan blowing air method into my H20-600 and that made the breakup less in duration. Another method I've tried is running the Signal Test/Signal Meters having Transponder 1 or 2 off the 103B. Strange this started recently and yes I got the same 0407E upgrade


For the past couple of days, no reoccurrence of the MPEG4 breakups on the H20-600, but have had a fan constantly on as well.


----------



## knew001 (Sep 13, 2007)

H20-600 It seems to have fixed the OTA dropoffs I used to have. No other issues noticed


----------



## gsel1966 (Oct 20, 2006)

H21-200

Got the update on Saturday PM. Every update of this box has involved re-doing the initial box setup and then having to do visit the Directv site to reauthorize the box, as my locals no longer show up.


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, my box has now gotten to the point where there's no picture on any channel (H20-600). Audio is fine, menus are fine. They're going to send a tech with a new box for Thursday. Guess the box decided it had enough and wanted a rest.


----------



## hggeorge (Dec 11, 2007)

Since I got 407E I have been having pixelation and break ups on HD feeds. This is on a H20 600. I can watch the SD feed with no problems, but if I switch to the same HD feed the pixelation and break ups occur intermittenly.


----------



## indie_dev (Nov 15, 2007)

*H20-600*

Since this new update, my receiver no longer recognizes IR codes from USB-UIRT.


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

hggeorge: Curious, is your receiver running hot? Strangely enough mine was running fine, then this release, ran physically hot to the touch, MPEG4 pixelation started, then MPEG2, then complete friage. Now have an H23 through the protection plan....


----------



## bakerm5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ever since 0x407E was downloaded onto my H20-600, when changing channels with the up/down keys, the receiver responds very slow. Some times you can change 3 or 4 channels at a time (flip from CNN to ESPN2 occasionally works), but usually gets "stuck" every 1 or 2 channels.

I've noticed that it on the info screen the "english DD" doesn't pop up right away (in the right hand corner), and until it comes up the receiver will not respond to new commands, even though the blue light on the front of the receiver blinks with every button push. Once "English" appears, I can push a button again at it responds.

This was a problem a couple of releases back, but the national release prior to 0x407E didn't have this issue.


----------



## hggeorge (Dec 11, 2007)

saryon said:


> hggeorge: Curious, is your receiver running hot? Strangely enough mine was running fine, then this release, ran physically hot to the touch, MPEG4 pixelation started, then MPEG2, then complete friage. Now have an H23 through the protection plan....


I think I may have a receiver problem also. I have another H20 600 in a different room and it works fine with 407E. No problems with MPEG2 or MPEG4 feeds.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

Delete me, posted in wrong thread....


----------



## gruversm (Apr 16, 2008)

I received an update for H21-200.....0x4080 on July 31. Any new what this patch fixed?


----------



## Flugelman (Nov 20, 2007)

SWMLine: H20-600 : 0x407E

Set Autotune for PPV Ch 138 and went back to watching other channel. When Autotune warning came up the receiver quit responding to remote button pushes, except for off/on. I could see power lamp flash red on button push so I know it was receiving fron RF remote. It autotuned to PPV channel and we watched movie. After movie, still no response to button pushes. RBR and all is normal. I tried Autotune to HD channel and it worked normally. 

Update: Wife turned set on this morning and the receiver was locked up from the gitgo. So, I guess the problem is NOT related to Autotune. RBR and has worked fine all day.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

H20-600... Any time power is removed from unit (not standby, but pulling plug), unit will NOT boot past "searching for satellite" screen. It WILL allow me to enter 02468 on the first boot screen where it informs me it "Found New Software" and proceeds to download the same software that was on it, and then finds satellite and boots normally. This is repeatable. Just pull the plug, and it forces me to redownload the software.


----------



## spikeit (Aug 13, 2007)

Flugelman said:


> SWMLine: H20-600 : 0x407E
> 
> Set Auto tune for PPV Ch 138 and went back to watching other channel. When Autotune warning came up the receiver quit responding to remote button pushes, except for off/on. I could see power lamp flash red on button push so I know it was receiving Freon RF remote. It auto tuned to PPV channel and we watched movie. After movie, still no response to button pushes. RBR and all is normal. I tried Autotune to HD channel and it worked normally.
> 
> Update: Wife turned set on this morning and the receiver was locked up from the gitgo. So, I guess the problem is NOT related to Autotune. RBR and has worked fine all day.


H20-600
I am also finding problems with the RF remote, within the last few weeks the receiver has locked up numerous times. The only way to resolve the problem is to do a front panel reboot. I haven't really notice the cause to this problem but most of the time it happens when you first turn on the receiver and TV. But it also has happened while just watching the TV, During the lockup the only thing on the remote that works is volume,input and power buttons.


----------



## gruversm (Apr 16, 2008)

No problems on my H21-200


----------



## billcushman (Jul 28, 2008)

Using an H20-600 some remote control buttons don't work when tuned to channel 355SD. Some of the buttons affected are the Yellow button, the Blue button, and the Format button. There may be others. The Previous (channel) button works and after going to the previous channel or other channels, the previously non-functional buttons again operate normally. I have Native set to On but that doesn't seem to make any difference. I force reloaded 0x407E and that made no difference. This appears to be a genuine software bug.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

I believe this has been reported elsewhere and is associated with 355 being included in the CH 750-756 Summer Olympic channel group.


----------



## Revenoor (Dec 14, 2006)

National release, reboots when a recent search for "Braves Baseball" is executed. Repeatable. I also share the pixelation issues on this receiver.


----------



## billcushman (Jul 28, 2008)

K4SMX said:


> I believe this has been reported elsewhere and is associated with 355 being included in the CH 750-756 Summer Olympic channel group.


Now that the Olympics are over, remote control button operation on my H20-600 has returned to normal. Thanks K4SMX.


----------



## Southpaw (May 3, 2007)

I don't know if this is related to this most recent release or what but my H20-600 keeps losing signal and "searching for satellite" (771) is displayed. RBR restores picture for about a minute before it happens again.
My 2 HR20-100's are fine. No weather issues and signal strengths are good.
Phone Tech couldn't figure out problem and said perhaps it's the receiver or maybe it's the cable with a short in it. She set up appt on Monday for service call. I hope he/she just brings a new one with them.


----------



## RotoFan07 (Sep 19, 2007)

Southpaw said:


> I don't know if this is related to this most recent release or what but my H20-600 keeps losing signal and "searching for satellite" (771) is displayed. RBR restores picture for about a minute before it happens again.
> My 2 HR20-100's are fine. No weather issues and signal strengths are good.
> Phone Tech couldn't figure out problem and said perhaps it's the receiver or maybe it's the cable with a short in it. She set up appt on Monday for service call. I hope he/she just brings a new one with them.


I am having this same exact problem. Driving me nuts!!! Seem to notice is much more during the afternoons than at night. If I turn receiver off and then back on, I get picture back for a couple of minutes then get 771 message again. Sometimes I can just turn channel and get picture back, but will go back off again seconds or minutes later. 

Happens only on my H20-600. No problems with my HR-700. No weather issues, and signal strengths are solid.


----------



## sesarj (Oct 30, 2007)

I have had the same issue. When I called last night the CS said it was a known issue and immediately orderd a repacement receiver at no charge.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

RotoFan07 said:


> I am having this same exact problem. Driving me nuts!!! Seem to notice is much more during the afternoons than at night. If I turn receiver off and then back on, I get picture back for a couple of minutes then get 771 message again. Sometimes I can just turn channel and get picture back, but will go back off again seconds or minutes later.
> 
> Happens only on my H20-600. No problems with my HR-700. No weather issues, and signal strengths are solid.


I had this happen with absolutely clear weather.....but I noticed my H20-600 was warm....then I placed small fan (can get these from Target or Walmart) to blast air into the unit, pixelation started to disappear....haven't had the searching for 771 message return in 3 days...


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

H21-100 - Appeared to be new when installed late March, 2008

Problems Encountered:
1. Random "Searching for Satellite" msgs when changing channels. (Tolerable)
2. Random reboots. (Tolerable)
3. On 3 occasions went through a total reset. After resetting local channels were unavailable. Had to call D* to get box reauthorized. After third occurrence D* was unable to authorize locals. Box works OK otherwise. (Intolerable)

Solution. Went through troubleshooting procedure with D*. Box is being replaced.


----------



## Southpaw (May 3, 2007)

RotoFan07 said:


> I am having this same exact problem. Driving me nuts!!! Seem to notice is much more during the afternoons than at night. If I turn receiver off and then back on, I get picture back for a couple of minutes then get 771 message again. Sometimes I can just turn channel and get picture back, but will go back off again seconds or minutes later.
> 
> Happens only on my H20-600. No problems with my HR-700. No weather issues, and signal strengths are solid.


Here's an update to my earlier post:
service tech came out yesterday and replaced the b-band converter. He didn't know if that would solve the problem but said since I was mainly having the issue on HD stations, it might be the cause. Well, yesterday evening I flipped it over to Disney HD for my daughter and about 5 seconds later, lost picture and 771 message came on. Called this morning and they have assigned my issue to a case manager. She called me just a little while ago and said they have some known issues with the H20-600 and are trying to find the root cause. She had me switch out the H20 for an HR20 to see what happens. I haven't had a chance to do that yet but I will tonight. I'm supposed to call her back with the result. She said if the HR20 acts fine, they will just replace the H20.


----------



## azmikew (Aug 10, 2007)

My H20-600 died yesterday after throwing the 771 message. I tried several resets, disconnected the power and swapped with the HR20. The H20 wouldn't progress beyond the searching for satellite stage during the boot process. A short call to customer service and I have a new box on the way.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

gsel1966 said:


> H21-200
> 
> Got the update on Saturday PM. Every update of this box has involved re-doing the initial box setup and then having to do visit the Directv site to reauthorize the box, as my locals no longer show up.


Can't seem to find a place to reauthorize online. Could someone point me to it please??

J C


----------



## iluvtv (Sep 29, 2005)

H20-600's definitely need the fan mod, i did mine this spring and i've never had an issue with it (knock on wood,lol)


----------



## Partner45 (Oct 7, 2008)

HEY, new install today and before the install, I'm talking to a Julie in Install Customer Service and she tells me to NOT let them install ANY H20's. There is a recall campaign on them, that an email inside DTV came out on it this week.

Guess what I got, 2 of them and a HR21. Guess what is happening now, For 8 hours they can't get the H20's to activate It constantly says something about 771. (No idea what 771 means, I assume it's not activated).

Good side to the story, the installer had never seen a SWM8 nor an AM21 before, was telling me it would not work. Guess I showed him up a little. He said I should ride with him that I knew my stuff.

So what is the real word on these H20's and what is the recall all about? I mention it to the installer and he shows me the rehab sticker on the bottom, telling me that they had been fixed.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*H20-600*
*Issue:* TV options (Yellow button) menu hangs after changing Favorite List. Press Exit to clear...


----------



## Non Jeff (Dec 5, 2006)

Have three H20-600's, all with the same OTA tuner/APG problem.

We recently had a local PBS station turn off their analog and change their digital broadcasting back to their analog channel. They were broadcasting analog from channel 12, and digital from channel 40. The H20-600's picked the digitals up just fine with no problems. After the channel switch back to VHF from their UHF, the H20's no longer picked up the signal of course. Per the instructions on the screen, a RBR was performed.

After the RBR, two sets of PBS channels showed up for each subchannel - the old listing, and a new listing. When checking signal strength, only one of the two subchannels were showing the same strong signal reception, which made sense. I assumed the "old" set was for channel 40, and the "new" set was for channel 12.

What's odd, however, is that there was a mix and match. Of the three subchannels, two were 'live' in the "new set" of listings, with the third one 'dead'. And of the "old set", one was 'live' and the other two 'dead'. In other words, I would have expected all three of the "new set" of listings to be live, and all three of the "old set" to be dead.

I've tried everything, from unchecking just the 'dead' subchannel listings, to unchecking all the old set, etc. In each case, when I actually tune to any of the subchannels, I can not get all three. I get one or two out of the three, but not all three. Furthermore, the APG does not accurately reflect which channels I have checked/selected. (This applies to other OTA HD channels as well.)

BTW, I'm having similar problems on my HR20-700. Also, all my TV's built-in tuners easily pick up the new PBS subchannels just fine.

I called Directv, and all they tried to do was push an exchange for a H22 or H23, but I'd rather keep these older boxes for the built-in ATSC tuner.

I suspect that the box is getting confused. Its picking up the new channel for the PBS station, yet still has old data from the old PBS station. Resetting/erasing it, starting over from scratch, doesn't help. Its like when the box redownloads the data for my zip code/DMA, its sending the wrong data for the old channel, not the new. I thought the data was just for the APG, but whatever the reason, the box picks up the new digital signals from the new VHF channel just fine, I just can't get it into the APG or view it.

I hope this all made sense. Has anyone had this problem, and is there a fix?

Thanks


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

0x410A downloaded this morning.


----------



## iluvtv (Sep 29, 2005)

yes i have the new f/w now as well, any notes on what it does?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm still waiting for official notes but it is basically a stability upgrade and I think there's a new screen background for XM channels.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I am seeing several reports over at the DirecTV tech forum of H20-600s failing to download 0x410a properly, rebooting and then going through the same cycle over and over again. Signals on 101 TP25 are good so it's not a signal strength issue.


----------



## iluvtv (Sep 29, 2005)

There is a thread on the same issue here at dbstalk, here's a link http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154560 Anyways i guess i got lucky as everything is working fine here.


----------

